# How would I find a doctor or specialist in the Chapala area?



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

My partner and I want very much to move to the Chapala area. Spent 3 mos. in winter in Ajijic, and we like! (I don't know where to put it in the forum, but we are retired seniors.)

Our hesitation is we both have some health problems and we have to be sure there will be a doctor who can treat us. How do you find out which are good and give good care? I would like to hear from some of you living there how you found your doctors and if you can refer us to: Internal medicine, oncologist, gastrenterologist (for frequent colonoscopies). 

I know that Guadalajara has a big medical center and we would be happy to go there from Lake Chapala, but how do we find them?

Also, we have been warned away from the national health insurance. Should we look into health insurance or just pay?

I asked questions before we went down for the winter visit and got really helpful advice. Would appreciate your help with this.
Barbara


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

jdan6466 said:


> My partner and I want very much to move to the Chapala area. Spent 3 mos. in winter in Ajijic, and we like! (I don't know where to put it in the forum, but we are retired seniors.)
> 
> I asked questions before we went down for the winter visit and got really helpful advice. Would appreciate your help with this.
> Barbara


You will not lack for recommendations for physicians in Lakeside - and this Forum is a good place to ask. Also, network your way when you get there, just ask people, talk to your rental agent/landlord, stop in the farmacia. One of the senior posters here - currently inactive - has a plethora of info on docs and stuff - eventually he'll get to you.

As to health insurance - I, too, have been waved off IMSS - and it is doubtful you'd qualify with your preexisting conditions. What I have established is a sort of HSA, an account with money in it to pay doctors when I need them. With doc visits being $20 $30 USD, it seems logical.

LASTLY - use the SEARCH feature to locate more info here.


----------



## gringoloco (Apr 26, 2012)

There are several clinics that have specialists visit from guad every week. A couple are the

Maskaras Clinic, and Dr Leon's Clinic. 

My wife is a Dr. here in MX, so she might be able to help steer you in the direction you are looking for.

there is an expat forum for and in chapala you can search, I am new here on this forum I would post a link to the chapala forum but apparently new people cannot post links here until they are more active.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

gringoloco said:


> There are several clinics that have specialists visit from guad every week. A couple are the
> 
> Maskaras Clinic, and Dr Leon's Clinic.
> 
> ...


 Welcome, and get active! You and your wife can contribute a lot - we hope to hear more from you. Thanks.


----------



## gringoloco (Apr 26, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Welcome, and get active! You and your wife can contribute a lot - we hope to hear more from you. Thanks.


Thanks for the welcome aboard. and What ever or where ever we can help.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

If you want to share the types of doctors or specialists you need some of us may be able to help with personal experiences and recommendations. There are a lot of places to talk to other expats about medical issues locally and online. I have had great experiences with doctors and dentists in the Lake Chapala area so far. The Lake Chapala Society or the Plaza are great places to hang out with a coffee and chat and get to know people and have questions answered here. If you google Lake Chapala forums you will find a few that can also answer specific questions for you. Good luck!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

My wife is also a doctor (ENT) here in Guadalajara. As the above posts say, what specifically do you need so we can point you in the right direction?


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been to the Maskarus clinic three times for overnighters - the doctor I see is Dr. Garcia. From what I've been told Dr. Leone's clinic in Ajijic is a better place to be for overnight stays. Better beds, etc.

Very happy with Dr. Garcia - he is patient and thorough. You can also pay $2300 pesos I think it is for a year - all appointments (normally $400 pesos) would be at no cost - bloodwork is extra. An overnight stay is $1050 pesos. There are several doctors with different levels of expertise.

Also check out another web forum specific to lakeside and Guad. In case the link gets removed please pm me.

Ajijic/Chapala/Guadalajara - Chapala.com Webboard


----------

